# R32 headlight glass retaining clips



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

As above, I need the metal spring clips which keep the glass in place - 1 or 2 would do but ideally I need a full set from one headlight. 

If anybody's got a broken headlight then please get in touch! 

Cheers, 
Tom


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Any idea if these are still available from Nissan?


----------



## msingh (Sep 14, 2004)

Give garage d a call in Watford their number is 01923-251-588
They are forever breaking r32's so would imagine they have them ask for Darren.

Hope that helps


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Cheers mate that's a great shout, I'll give him a ring tomorrow


----------



## twistedmonkey (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi there I have these clips


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

twistedmonkey said:


> Hi there I have these clips


You beauty, how many have you got going spare?


----------



## twistedmonkey (Mar 22, 2010)

Pretty sure I got all of em there mate got a smashed headlight will check for ya


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Cheers mate, how much do you want for them?


----------



## twistedmonkey (Mar 22, 2010)

£6 posted mate sound alrite


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Sounds perfect, drop me a pm with your PayPal address and I'll send it over now


----------



## twistedmonkey (Mar 22, 2010)

Cool mate


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Payment sent


----------



## R3292gtr (Sep 19, 2019)

Do you still have 1 or 2 clips? I know it***8217;s an old thread but could really use them here in the US for my n1 headlights. Thank you.


----------

